# [INSTALL] config proxy http [RESOLU]

## engil

Bonjour à tous,

voilà mon problème : j'essaie de configurer une Gentoo en VM au boulot, mais j'ai un souci pour sortir sur le net ...

Il y a un proxy http avec authentification, et je ne vois pas trop comment le déclarer proprement.

J'ai essayé d'exporter la variable HTTP_PROXY qui va bien, mais ce n'est pour l'instant pas concluant ...

J'ai bien récupéré une adresse IP via DHCP, la passerelle est ok, je peux pinger des éléments en interne, mais pas moyen de sortir.

Je pense que c'est l'authentification auprès du proxy qui pose problème, j'ai mis quelquechose comme ça :

```

export HTTP_PROXY="user:pass@adr.du.proxy:8080"

```

Est-ce qu'il me manque quelquechose ? Comment voir ce qui se passe précisement ? Je suis sur le livecd-minimal, et les DNS sont OK.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

Merci d'avance !Last edited by engil on Thu Dec 09, 2010 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Aucune expérience du proxy configuré de cette manière, mais tu as essayé avec le protocol dans l'adresse du serveur? (ajouter http:// quoi...)

----------

## engil

Arf, merci, en fait j'ai mal recopié  :Very Happy: 

J'ai bien mis http_proxy="http://foo:bar@url:port" ...

N'y a t'il pas un fichier où renseigner les paramètres ? Au moins pour faire fonctionner links ?

----------

## nico_calais

Pour faire fonctionner links :

```
#links --help |grep proxy

 -http-proxy <host:port>

  Host and port number of the HTTP proxy, or blank.
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien entendu, il faut que ton proxy soit en mode authentification "basic" et non "ntlm", parce que sinon tu vas peiner un tantinet avec links et pas mal d'autre programmes (mais il y a des contournements).

----------

## engil

@all : Yeah merci pour les réponses, j'ai vu après la parade pour links ... mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner non plus.

Qu'à cela ne tienne ! J'ai récupéré ce que j'avais besoin via wget, qui lui semble comprendre la variable d'environnement.

Du coup emerge fonctionne ! Je viens de compiler le kernel là ...

Merci à tous, je met le topic en résolu  :Smile: 

----------

